# GMR 8-8-09 PB Flathead!



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

A freind caught this monster out of the GMR Fri night! (PB "Dink" that is!) 
  


caught this whopper on Menthol flavored cigarette butts


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Whoo Hoo!!!!

Man, that bigger than any flathead I've caught this year!


----------



## ICB (Jul 4, 2009)

LOL. Them big ones really put a strain on you when you need two hands to lift them. (jk)

Nice little flattie.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

dinkbuster1 said:


> A freind caught this monster out of the GMR Fri night! (PB "Dink" that is!)
> 
> 
> 
> caught this whopper on Menthol flavored cigarette butts




lol man you werent kidding on that monster, is he becoming the second coming of dinkbuster???


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Haha. We have been catching those size flatties on the Ohio all summer long. We caught 3 of them last night, and we usually catch 2 everytime we go out. They eat big pieces of shad...haha half the time they can't even fit the bait in their mouth. In a few years though there will hopefully be a lot of 10 pound flatties swimming in the river.

Nice catch haha


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Way to go Chubba!!!!

Thats one your reeling in thinking, stick?? bait?? heavy sinker??? WTF......

Salmonid


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Salmonid said:


> Way to go Chubba!!!!
> 
> Thats one your reeling in thinking, stick?? bait?? heavy sinker??? WTF......
> 
> Salmonid


lol.... he had a pretty good szed gill on there too. clicker kept taking very short runs, about 8 inch of line at a time every 10 minutes for quite a while and we thought it was the bait. beleive me, if i had an aquarium big enough he would have come home and i would have studied his every move. told chubba i might have even kept a web cam on him!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

dinkbuster1 said:


> lol.... He had a pretty good szed gill on there too. Clicker kept taking very short runs, about 8 inch of line at a time every 10 minutes for quite a while and we thought it was the bait. Beleive me, if i had an aquarium big enough he would have come home and i would have studied his every move. Told chubba i might have even kept a web cam on him!


pm sent!


----------

